# Morel Addict Wants To Buy Morels



## jazkeys (Mar 15, 2015)

I love morels, particularly cooking with fresh ones. I'm in the San Francisco area, and am ideally looking for a grower/provider close enough to me and with a large enough operation to offer not only a reliable ongoing source, but a per-pound (combined with shipping, if necessary) price for me to be able to affordably only buy 1-4 pounds at a time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## hatchetman823 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey, here from oregon with fresh morels available. I travel between here and cali every week so if you are seriously looking for morels to buy I can provide them. Planning on coming down soon and bring an abundance of fresh morels with me, if your still interested email me at [email protected] 

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## irie heights (Apr 5, 2015)

We may be a match made in Heaven. I am currently in a great patch brought home 50 + pounds on Thursday truly epic. I am currently drying many of them since the market here is limited a few organic food stores and even fewer restaurants who want to buy. I keep running into this question: Do you have some sort of certification? What is that? Morels are certified by God, you would think that was enough! Any way I am located in the Sierra Foothills not that far from the Bay area but I have to be honest driving in the Bay area scares the hell out of me could we meet somewhere in the middle?
You can reach me at [email protected] Take it easy


----------



## more or less (Apr 5, 2015)

Irie Heights, that is an impressive Haul! Fire morels??? Yes, most stores and restauranteurs are clueless. Notice that Jazkey ask for a grower too... Jazkey, morels are found, not grown.


----------



## irie heights (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey more or less, yes definitely fire morels they were found on the perimeter of a prescribed burn a friend of mine told me about. Look for the fires! As it turned out I misjudged my haul it was a few pounds less but enough to keep me happy.


----------



## Mzxquisit (Mar 9, 2019)

jazkeys said:


> I love morels, particularly cooking with fresh ones. I'm in the San Francisco area, and am ideally looking for a grower/provider close enough to me and with a large enough operation to offer not only a reliable ongoing source, but a per-pound (combined with shipping, if necessary) price for me to be able to affordably only buy 1-4 pounds at a time.
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## Mzxquisit (Mar 9, 2019)

I am in Fresno but have the resources to sale you as many as you'd like fresh or dried can ship them or perhaps if quantity you want and price is worth it deliver to you myself


----------

